# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] Toshiba Satellite L25-S119

## kws

Το παραπάνω λάπτοπ έπειτα από μία πτώση δεν λειτουργεί ομαλά. Ανοίγει  αλλά δεν εμφανίζεται τίποτα. Η οθόνη δεν έχει πρόβλημα, καθώς το  συνέδεσα με εξωτερική και δεν ανταποκρίθηκε. Τι πιστεύεται ότι έχει  πειραχθεί? Πρόκειται για παλιό υπολογιστή και έτσι ενδιαφέρομαι για  επισκευή μόνο εάν φτάσει μέχρι τα σαράντα ευρώ περίπου. Ποία είναι η  γνώμη σας? Πιστεύεται ότι μπορώ να το παλέψω να το επισκευάσω μόνος μου?  Τέλος, θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι σε περίπτωση που δεν επισκευαστεί μου  είναι χρήσιμο για ανταλλακτικά, καθώς έχω ακριβώς άλλο ένα ίδιο.                         

Αν δεν βρίσκεται στην σωστή κατηγορία ζητώ συγνώμη και από τους  διαχειριστές να μεταφερθεί στην σωστή. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## PATENTAS10

Δοκίμασε την οθόνη στο άλλο λαπτοπ που έχεις γιατί μπορεί να έχει σπάσει η λάμπα της ακόμα και η ίδια η οθόνη να έχει πρόβλημα.
Πριν την βάλεις στο άλλο λάπτοπ όταν το ανοίγεις ανάβει η λάμπα, επίσης όταν είναι ανοιχτό δοκίμασε με κάποιο φακό να δεις αν φαίνονται τα εικονίδια σου στην επιφάνεια εργασίας.

----------


## kws

> Δοκίμασε την οθόνη στο άλλο λαπτοπ που έχεις γιατί μπορεί να έχει σπάσει η λάμπα της ακόμα και η ίδια η οθόνη να έχει πρόβλημα.
> Πριν την βάλεις στο άλλο λάπτοπ όταν το ανοίγεις ανάβει η λάμπα, επίσης όταν είναι ανοιχτό δοκίμασε με κάποιο φακό να δεις αν φαίνονται τα εικονίδια σου στην επιφάνεια εργασίας.


Με την δοκιμή με την εξωτερική οθόνη δεν καλύπτομε δηλαδή? Ανάβει το λαμπάκι του σκληρού και του Caps Lock.

----------


## PATENTAS10

> Με την δοκιμή με την εξωτερική οθόνη δεν καλύπτομε δηλαδή? Ανάβει το λαμπάκι του σκληρού και του Caps Lock.


μς τη δοκιμή σε εξωτερική οθόνη δοκιμάζεις την εξωτερική οθόνη και την κάρτα γραφικών του λάπτοπ και όχι την οθόνη του λαπτοπ. Την οθόνη του λαπτοπ λογικά δεν θα τη δοκιμάζεις σε άλλο μηχάνημα?

----------


## kws

> μς τη δοκιμή σε εξωτερική οθόνη δοκιμάζεις την εξωτερική οθόνη και την κάρτα γραφικών του λάπτοπ και όχι την οθόνη του λαπτοπ. Την οθόνη του λαπτοπ λογικά δεν θα τη δοκιμάζεις σε άλλο μηχάνημα?


Φίλε να με συμπαθάς αλλά είμαι αρκετά αδαής. Από τα λεγόμενα σου καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχει πρόβλημα η κάρτα γραφικών, αφού δεν παίζει με την εξωτερική οθόνη. Συνοψίζοντας, καθιστάτε απαραίτητη η δοκιμή των κομβικών εξαρτημάτων στο άλλο λάπτοπ, προκειμένου να δείξει τι έχει χαλάσει.

----------


## kws

Ανανεώνω το θέμα καθώς είχα ορισμένες εξελίξεις. Δοκίμασα την κάρτα γραφικών στο άλλο λάπτοπ και λειτουργεί κανονικά, όμως σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του Πατέντα αυτό δεν θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει, καθώς το δοκίμασα με εξωτερική οθόνη και δεν έπαιζε κάτι το οποίο σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην κάρτα γραφικών. Βοηθήστε λίγο ρε παιδιά μπας και φτιαχτεί. Αν δεν είχα το άλλο λάπτοπ πως θα δοκίμαζα τα εξαρτήματα για να δω ποιο δουλεύει?

----------


## makocer

μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου πεις πως δοκιμασες την καρτα γραφικων στο αλλο λαπτοπ?
για να μοιραζομαστε τις γνωσεις μας με ολους τους συμφορουμιτες μιας και στο μελλον μπορει η πληροφορια αυτη να ειναι χρησιμη


edit : http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/cont...e_L25-S119.pdf

----------


## kws

[QUOTE=makocer;540344]μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου πεις πως δοκιμασες την καρτα γραφικων στο αλλο λαπτοπ?
για να μοιραζομαστε τις γνωσεις μας με ολους τους συμφορουμιτες μιας και στο μελλον μπορει η πληροφορια αυτη να ειναι χρησιμη


edit : http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/cont...e_L25-S119.pdf

Ξεσύνδεσα τα δύο καλώδια από την κάρτα γραφικών και έπειτα άνοιξα τα κλιπάκια και την τράβηξα έξω. Να προσθέσω ότι δοκίμασα στο άλλο λάπτοπ και την οθόνη και τον σκληρό και δουλεύουν κανονικά. Τι άλλο παραμένει να κάνω για να δω τι φταίει?

----------


## makocer

> Ξεσύνδεσα τα δύο καλώδια από την κάρτα γραφικών και έπειτα άνοιξα τα κλιπάκια και την τράβηξα έξω. Να προσθέσω ότι δοκίμασα στο άλλο λάπτοπ και την οθόνη και τον σκληρό και δουλεύουν κανονικά. Τι άλλο παραμένει να κάνω για να δω τι φταίει?


κατι παει στραβα εδω ...δεν μπορει!!
εστω και με κινητο ανεβασε φωτο απο την καρτα να τη δουμε...ή εστω πες μου πιο μοντελο καρτας εχεις
αν τελικα ειναι οντως ετσι ,τοτε το μονο λογικο συμπερασμα ειναι >μητρικη οφφ!

**μηπως τα 2 καλωδια που ξεσυνδεσες το ενα ηταν μαυρο και το αλλο ασπρο!??

----------


## makocer

λαθος* (και 8 χαρακτηρες)

----------


## toni31

[QUOTE=kws;540347]


> Ξεσύνδεσα τα δύο καλώδια από την κάρτα γραφικών και έπειτα άνοιξα τα κλιπάκια και την τράβηξα έξω. Να προσθέσω ότι δοκίμασα στο άλλο λάπτοπ και την οθόνη και τον σκληρό και δουλεύουν κανονικά. Τι άλλο παραμένει να κάνω για να δω τι φταίει?


 :Confused1: 
    Μήπως τα καλώδια που ξεσύνδεσες ήταν μαύρο και άσπρο με χρυσά μικρά κουμπώματα?

----------


## toni31

Με πρόλαβες!!! 
  Και ήταν κάπως έτσι?

----------


## kws

Ναι αυτά τα δύο καλώδια που λέτε έβγαλα και έβαλα αντίστοιχα. Που εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω :Confused1:  :Blink:

----------


## toni31

> Με πρόλαβες!!! 
>   Και ήταν κάπως έτσι?





> Ναι αυτά τα δύο καλώδια που λέτε έβγαλα και έβαλα αντίστοιχα. Που εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω


    Πάτα τον σύνδεσμο που έβαλα, αν στην φωτογραφία είναι το ίδιο εξάρτημα τότε έβγαλες το WiFi και όχι την GPU.

----------


## kws

> Πάτα τον σύνδεσμο που έβαλα, αν στην φωτογραφία είναι το ίδιο εξάρτημα τότε έβγαλες το WiFi και όχι την GPU.


Ναι έτσι ήταν. Η κάρτα γραφικών επομένως ποία είναι? Αν μπορείς με φωτογραφία για να την βρώ.

----------


## makocer

η καρτα γραφικων ειναι ενσωματωμενη πανω στην μητρικη πλακετα - δεν βγαινει οπως το wifi
δεν εχεις τις καταλληλες γνωσειςνομιζω για να προχωρησειςπιο περα 
ισως θα ηταν καλυτερο να βρεις καποιον τεχνικο να το ελεγξει σωστα για να μην κανεις καμια ζημια στο τελος

----------


## kws

> η καρτα γραφικων ειναι ενσωματωμενη πανω στην μητρικη πλακετα - δεν βγαινει οπως το wifi
> δεν εχεις τις καταλληλες γνωσειςνομιζω για να προχωρησειςπιο περα 
> ισως θα ηταν καλυτερο να βρεις καποιον τεχνικο να το ελεγξει σωστα για να μην κανεις καμια ζημια στο τελος


Δίκιο έχεις φίλε, αλλά επειδή ο υπολογιστής είναι παλιός δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να διαθέσω χρήματα για αυτόν. Οι κάρτα γραφικών δηλαδή δεν αλλάζει, αλλά είναι ενσωματωμένη?

----------


## toni31

> η καρτα γραφικων ειναι ενσωματωμενη πανω στην μητρικη πλακετα - δεν βγαινει οπως το wifi
> δεν εχεις τις καταλληλες γνωσειςνομιζω για να προχωρησειςπιο περα 
> ισως θα ηταν καλυτερο να βρεις καποιον τεχνικο να το ελεγξει σωστα για να μην κανεις καμια ζημια στο τελος


Συμφωνώ και θα πρόσθετα το εξής, ότι αν είναι η κάρτα γραφικών σίγουρα δεν θα κοστίσει η επισκευή της έως 40ευρώ.

----------

